# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  This steroid book is a MUST HAVE!

## system admin

www.anabolicbooks.com

Our book will be shipping this Monday! Everything you have wanted to know is in this ONE research guide. We have kept the price low to help our members and is one of the best Anabolic Steroid Research Guides ever written.

Support our site and take home the most reader friendly steroid book you can find.

Brian

----------


## velvetlion

How does your book compare with Anabolics by William Llewellyn? Not trying to pimp someone else's book, just wanting to know if your book has more to offer and what the major advantages to your book are.

----------


## BG

Looking foward to getting one!!

----------


## pioneer

ordered

----------


## system admin

Velvet, you will have to buy the book to see. Look at our profiles section.... Thats just a sample. Ours is pact full of info from the most recent studies, articles, and, and medical journals. 

I like the way ours is written MUCH more. It is written in a language just about anyone can understand and does not talk over your head.

Bc

----------


## powerliftmike

Will there be a pdf download edition? (for a small fee of course)

----------


## ODC0717

Gonna order here soon. Book looks great BTW! Kudos

----------


## Gra

Just ordered one. Hopefully it wont take to long getting it to norway. Can`t wait.. :Smilie:

----------


## almostgone

..ordered mine last week..Glad to hear they're shipping Monday....Sounds like it's going to be a great read...

AG

----------


## goalseeker

how much again?

----------


## almostgone

> how much again?


..click the banner in system admins post and it should link you to the book site...

----------


## Swifto

> how much again?


$39.99 I believe.

----------


## ranran

Yeah, I ordered last sun and can't wait to get my hands on it.

----------


## AnabolicAndre

Waiting on mine!

----------


## system admin

There will be no PDF version. It will be all over the net that way. 

Price is 39.99 and will ship Monday!  :Smilie:  The book is fantastic and in my opinion, is the easiest and most imformative book ever writen. Not to mention the cheapest (for its quality)

Thanks for the support guys... you will LOVE the book

Bc'

----------


## goalseeker

awesome.. thx

----------


## Swifto

I hope mine arrives tomorrow. Really looking forward to reading/researching from it.

----------


## MatrixGuy

Do you have any problems shipping the book to the UK?

----------


## system admin

We just realized that tomorrow is MLK day. There will be no mail.

We do ship to the UK

Bc

----------


## WildCh1ld

Looking forward to getting mine.. :7up:

----------


## system admin

You all will love it! Thanks for the support!

Bc

----------


## Jay J

Ordered mine last night. Looking forward to getting it. Good luck with the sales.

----------


## system admin

Thanks J! They will ship tomorrow.

Bc

----------


## daytrader

How longs your typical shipping time..... my first cycles due to start next week.... but im getting cold feet.... feel like i could no more about what im doing.... think ill read your book b4 starting my first cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## GoGetBig

how good is the book for a reference guide?

----------


## system admin

The books will take only 1-3 days shipping. The book is fantastic as a reference guide. It covers just about everything and is done with the most recent studies and articles. Its a must have

bc

----------


## almostgone

...just checked..Mine's shipped!..Ready to give it some heavy-duty reading....

AG

----------


## dirtyvegas

Ill buy if 4 sure when i get some extra $$ broke 4 now, LoL.
is the book hard cover. how many pages.?

dv

----------


## system admin

The book is high gloss soft cover and is right at 400 pages.

Looks like a school text book.

Bc

----------


## nirish_mark20

ordered mine today and was shipped almost immediately, cant wait at all, hope its here soon coz im dying to read it!

----------


## Swifto

> ordered mine today and was shipped almost immediately, cant wait at all, hope its here soon coz im dying to read it!


Yeah.

Mine was shipped today also, going to the UK. Hope its quick.

----------


## system admin

Here is a comment from Eric Cressey about the author of our Book (Anthony Roberts), they met for the first time at a conferance in Washington DC last weekend:

Eric Cressey- [I was] Very impressed with Anthony Roberts' knowledge; I'm 
pretty sure that his guy had one of those organic chem modeling kits in 
his crib as a child.


ABOUT ERIC:

Eric received his Master’s Degree in Kinesiology with a 
concentration in Exercise Science at the University of Connecticut. At 
UCONN, Eric was involved in varsity strength and conditioning and human 
performance laboratory research:



Bc

----------


## O.M.E.G.A

Really Happy about the book coming as a hard copy

makes it easy to take with you anywhere

----------


## MorganKane

Just ordered the book.
I figured its probabably a great resource but also a support for the board.

----------


## chest6

Hooker is one smart dude...I'll get one when I have some more cash flow. Bulking diet isn't helping right now  :Smilie:

----------


## AnabolicAndre

They all ship already, cause im waiting for mine.

SORRY IM EXCITED!

LETS BRING THIS TO THE TOP!

----------


## system admin

yes.. all pre-order books were shipped on tuesday. (MLK Day delayed things)

Bc

----------


## almostgone

....Were they shipped Priority mail or another carrier?...It might make it to SC tomorrow via USPS...I'll hang around the house until the mail runs  :Smilie: 

AG

----------


## system admin

I think due to the cost, they were shipped via media mail (books) and take 4 days.


bc

----------


## almostgone

> I think due to the cost, they were shipped via media mail (books) and take 4 days.
> 
> 
> bc


..Sounds good..Appreciate the update!!

AG

----------


## FranKieC

Bump..

I am going to order this week.

----------


## O.M.E.G.A

some idiot stole my copy from my house cus he liked it so much so I will have to get another one  :Frown: 

 :Smilie:

----------


## system admin

^^^^

----------


## Swifto

I recieved mine today. A very good informative book which is just like it says it is, easy to read. Its a detailed book thats explained carefully/slowly. I'd reccommend this book to anyone intrested in AS. All credit to Hooker/Brian. Excellent book. Glad I bought it.

^^^^^^^

----------


## magicstick2003

just got mine today as well skimmed through it briefly reading here and there i like how it's set up. i think it will be a valuable addition to my workout books

----------


## system admin

Great to hear guys!

Glad you got the books!

Bc

----------


## Swifto

> Great to hear guys!
> 
> Glad you got the books!
> 
> Bc


Yes thanks.

----------


## O.M.E.G.A

> ^^^^


hey you said I was Dork but you edited it!  :Smilie: 

there nothing wrong with being a Health Nerd!  :Wink: 

and yes I am a Dork, Pocket protector and all  :Cool:

----------


## Jay J

Got mine today. Looks great except where the corner is torn off. Mail lady shoved it in my mailbox. Stupid Bitch. Can't wait to start reading it tonight. Thanks guys.

----------


## system admin

Jay.. thats fuc'd sorry bro.

B

----------


## ranran

Yeah, just got mine as well...I like the Q and A that Anthony had with the attorney---very insightful!
I new once I got it I would not be able to put it down......oh well I am not sleeping anyway.....hehehe......Tren cycle!

----------


## system admin

feels great to get this kind of feed back!

Bc

----------


## system admin

^^^^

----------


## almostgone

..I got mine yesterday....Spent almost 4 hours straight reading...Looks to be VERY comprehensive....

AG

----------


## system admin

Thanks for the feed back bro! Do you like how it reads? I found it to be very easy to read.

Bc

----------


## almostgone

> Thanks for the feed back bro! Do you like how it reads? I found it to be very easy to read.
> 
> Bc



..Absolutely....Instead of being filled with the testosterone /alpha/polyamide/denominator type of terminology, it breaks each component down, WALKS you through the whole process of receptors, half-lives, basic pharmacology, and usage and puts in basic down-to-earth everyday English..It's VERY straightforward reading...
...I like and *comprehend* it, and believe me, I'm not the sharpest tack in the box..
..Just wanted to add that although I have the book, if it ever comes out in PDF on a disc, I'd buy that also....It's just that informative...

AG

----------


## system admin

FAntastic bro. That was my feeling as well. Other books have me scratching my head with just as many questions due to the scientific working they used.

Our book has NONE of that. (well.. little anyway  :Smilie:  )
Bc

----------


## smiler

hmm better get mine on order

----------


## Swifto

Just out of intrest, who's the bloke on the front?

----------


## SPIKE

Anthony Roberts is the man, I gotta get mine.........

----------


## BigLittleTim

...when it arrived.  :7up:  

Spent yesterday reading Anthony's new book, it having arrived earlier that day. _Very_ informative and (surprisingly) easy to read. Scholarly, helpful, and... funny? The author's sense of humor (who knew!) and complete love of the subject come through in every chapter. The writing style is very accessable, especially considering to what heights A.R. can work himself up to when he really gets the medical-reference ball rolling.

Although I've learned an incredible amount of facts about AAS from on-line sources, I still like to have a good, old-fashioned reference book in my hands. The book is similar to the classic _"Steroid Handbook"_ or _"Anabolic Guide"_ of yester-year, only with an extra couple of decades of research and experience put into it. Anyone who's serious about their steroids needs to have this book on his shelf.

-BigLittleTim

----------


## system admin

Wow... great review!! Thanks for that!

Bc

----------


## 956Vette

> ...when it arrived.  
> 
> Spent yesterday reading Anthony's new book, it having arrived earlier that day. _Very_ informative and (surprisingly) easy to read. Scholarly, helpful, and... funny? The author's sense of humor (who knew!) and complete love of the subject come through in every chapter. The writing style is very accessable, especially considering to what heights A.R. can work himself up to when he really gets the medical-reference ball rolling.
> 
> Although I've learned an incredible amount of facts about AAS from on-line sources, I still like to have a good, old-fashioned reference book in my hands. The book is similar to the classic _"Steroid Handbook"_ or _"Anabolic Guide"_ of yester-year, only with an extra couple of decades of research and experience put into it. Anyone who's serious about their steroids needs to have this book on his shelf.
> 
> -BigLittleTim


Very good review!

----------


## nirish_mark20

got mine today, absolutely amazing research guide! mega informative, simple to understand and great for everyone, newbies to the advanced. bar a few spelling errors (which can easily be excused!) this book really is a must have!

----------


## DNA

I cant wait to get mine. I have been waiting almost 3 weeks now. Should be here any day now.

----------


## D TrAiN

to bad i didnt see this two days ago when i ordered anabolics 2006 ..

----------


## system admin

Why three weeks bro? Do you live in the STATES? Books only take 6 days max (now)

Bc

----------


## BigJohnE

Ordered mine today. Eager to read it since the profiles on this site have helped me make my decisions regarding what to take and dosages very well. Already at a level I did not think I would attain so soon, so I am eager to see where I can go with this book!

----------


## brewerpi

came home thurs. to find my book had arrived-very well done, comprehensive yet easy to read, exactly what I was looking for. as much as I appreciate this forum and the internet in general as a research tool, I still like to have a book that I can read, fold back pages, scribble notes in the margins etc. again, very well done!

----------


## MorganKane

Got mine a few days ago.
Here is my comments:
Over all a very good book, an excellent value.
My wife read much of it too.
You are refering to anabolic and androgenic several times but you do not define what it is. You should make that a part of your defenitions.
You really do not talk about side effects. A chapter with all the different side effects like high BP, hairloss, cholesterol problems, liver problems, etc would be good. Make sure you include how to battle the sides too. Both suggestions was from my wife. someone that is not an expert on steroids .

I am glad I got mine.
When will volume 2 be out  :Smilie:

----------


## sp9

Looks like a great read. Will check it out. Maybe pull it out on the plane during my next business trip while sitting next to my boss :-) 

See what he says. haha

----------


## *Narkissos*

> to bad i didnt see this two days ago when i ordered anabolics 2006 ..


Man.. Buy this book NOW!

 :LOL:

----------


## rodge

ordered my book a couple of hrs ago and its allready been shipped,i just got the email. can't wait till it arrives.

-rodge

----------


## system admin

^^^^^

----------


## *Narkissos*

Buy Buy Buy

~Nark

----------


## lowstace

just ordered!

----------


## system admin

you will love the book! Thanks for the support bro.

Bc

----------


## zomzom

i m waiting for!

----------


## Anabolic CEO

I would like to bump this Thread, You need to buy this book NOW. Click on the link in System Admin's post...........

Hurry an buy now. Time is running out..................Hurry.


^^^^

----------


## system admin

hahahah !! thanks A C!! LOL

----------


## bubbathegut

mmmmm, interesting

----------


## BigJohnE

Got mine yesterday. It is every bit as good as people on here are saying and then some! The writing is intelligent and accessible, which is rare in books of this type.

Most of the other books that I have read on the subject are either so poorly written that you know better than to trust any information in there or written on a level that nearly requires a degree in biology to comprehend. But you guys nailed it perfectly and made something that is both easy to read and solid information.

Thanks.

----------


## system admin

Thanks for the input BigJohn!!!

Bc

----------


## Doc.Sust

the book is top notch. i recomend all new members and first timers to buy this book!!!! make use of the knowledege and your gains will be even better!

----------


## IBdmfkr

Got book yesterday, good stuff, although I've already seen 3 spelling errors in the first 10 pages lol

----------


## system admin

Believe it or not.. we had it edited!! hahaha It will be revised and corrected as we go.

Bc

----------


## IBdmfkr

> Believe it or not.. we had it edited!! hahaha It will be revised and corrected as we go.
> 
> Bc


lol, just giving you a hard time, great book. I'm reading it right now!  :7up:  Aromasin profile actually.

----------


## system admin

> lol, just giving you a hard time, great book. I'm reading it right now!  Aromasin profile actually.



hahaha quit busting my balls!! Its my first book! LOL 

It is written well though and will educate you in a very soothing way. Do you like the tone it takes with you?

Bc

----------


## IBdmfkr

Yea I'm enjoying it, on Chap. 3 right now, think I'll hold it off until tomorrow. I thought you weren't supposed to put a good book down!? lol j/k

----------


## 11rdc11

I normally post on another board but I felt like I should give my review on the book where most people know Hook to help people make a decision on buying his book.

Here is my review on this book: 

I enjoy the book very much. I have CME and I don't believe that book does a very well job with the profiles of steroids and other compounds as well as this book did. I like that the book gave a bit of Chem and Bio background. I very much enjoy the section that spoke about underground labs and what to watch out for. I also like the example cycles laid out rather than the exotic cycles that steroid gurus lay out that make no sense. There even is a nutrtion section at the end for the newbies that still needs help with how to eat while on cycle. All in all I am very happy with my book. I glad to see a well-put together book.

----------


## system admin

Fantastic Review bro! Thank you very much!

Brian

----------


## IBdmfkr

I think there might be a banner for the book as well? You should have something that is 3D that comes out of the screen, might spark attention.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Fantastic READ! Lets keep this baby at the top!!!!

----------


## almostgone

..I'm reading mine for the second time...still learning/gathering more info....
..2 Thumbs up!!.....

AG

----------


## Doc.Sust

it is written real well, good job BC! answers alot of questions, especially for you newbies!

----------


## system admin

GREAT! Im glad you got to read some of it bro! We have edited the book AGAIN  :Smilie:  and many spelling mistakes were corrected!

Bc

----------


## Got Insulin?

buying it right now....

----------


## got test?

I just got the book. I have a few of thee "Anabolics" series from 2000-2005, and except for reading a profile here and a profile there, I can't even pick up those books and read more than a few sentences...

The Roberts/Clapp book is MUCH BETTER. It's actually readable! You can go cover to cover! I'm done buying the "other" book for a few glossy photos...I'm actually going to know something about sterods when I finish reading this one....instead of just using the other one to look up a profile or two, once a year.

Great book, bros.

----------


## got test?

This book is very readable...I basically juust got it and I haven't put it down since.

----------


## n4529359

is there anyway of shipping to australia (all sports don't ship o'seas)

----------


## 956Vette

> is there anyway of shipping to australia (all sports don't ship o'seas)


email them

----------


## ultimate_beef

I want to buy the book but I already have anabolics 2005. whats the difference in this book ? Is it the same, or does it have more cycles and things like that ?

----------


## system admin

Its much easier to read and understand. There is no comparison between the two books. Not only that but ours is 15-20$ cheaper. The book will give you answers and you will not walk away scratching your head. Two totally different books.

bc

----------


## 956Vette

> Its much easier to read and understand. There is no comparison between the two books. Not only that but ours is 15-20$ cheaper. The book will give you answers and you will not walk away scratching your head. Two totally different books.
> 
> bc


 :Thumps Up:

----------


## Ufa

Ordered it yesterday!

----------


## system admin

Shipped today!

----------


## Bizz

> is there anyway of shipping to australia (all sports don't ship o'seas)


like Vette said email them or gave them a phone call, they did it for me by phone...

Bizz

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

Wow, this book is amazing, everything i could ever ask for

----------


## Braveheart04

I love this book!! I have learned so much from reading it. I always keep referring to it, always picking up new info everytime!! Congrats to the authors!! First class job!!

----------


## system admin

Thank you for the feed back Braveheart!!

----------


## fitnesstrainer1967

my buddy has the book..its a good read other than spelling errors

----------


## system admin

spelling errors have been corrected and will be printed on our next run. This book may be worth some money though because it was our first run! haha

----------


## Ufa

Instant Delivery. If I had the bucks I would buy everyone here a copy. Just buy it. NOW!

----------


## system admin

the input is appreciated! thanks!

----------


## Smedman101

When will the new book be out with the spelling corrections?

----------


## system admin

they should be for sale in a month. We have some left of our first run.

bc

----------


## system admin

Thanks to all who keep this bumped!  :Smilie:

----------


## AllGearedUp

How many years of research did you put into this book? Were you an avid gear user? If so what was your first cycle? Just out of curiosity man. My friend baught it and ive flipped through it. From what ive seen its a very good read.

----------


## system admin

You should PM Anthony. He can give you a more detailed answer. 
Bc

----------


## SPIKE

> . From what ive seen its a very good read.


It definitely is. It's a non discrimatory book, that's why I"m a fan of it. It is applicable from the novice to the more advanced AAS user.

----------


## O.M.E.G.A

I bought 5 books and left one in my gym on purpose

----------


## Swifto

> I bought 5 books and left one in my gym on purpose


I may leave it in the gym too, nice idea.

----------


## O.M.E.G.A

> I may leave it in the gym too, nice idea.



my gym is pretty good at not letting people take books from the communal library, I think some education is needed to reeducate the masses on steroid esp health benifits, the gym is a good place to start.

----------


## kuad

the book is EXCELLENT!!!!!! would like to see a yearly update though.

----------


## system admin

We will be updating it yearly and the price will not be going up.  :Smilie: 

bc

----------


## goose

Just finished the read,a work of art.


goose...

----------


## system admin

Thanks for the feedback bro! You seem to have a lot of knowlege on AAS, so that means a lot.

bc

----------


## PhiNally

Already got it, love it, great info, highly reccomend.

----------


## Undecided09

That book is great, it coves everything about everything, from whats in it to price and everything inbetween, Very Well done...I went from knowing nothing about any of this shit, to being able to have a fairly sophisticated conversation about this stuff, as well as a fair knowledge about it, from just a few days of reading this book....

----------


## system admin

Thanks for that feedback bro! That means a lot to us!

Bc

----------


## IBdmfkr

Agreed, just read it for 2nd time and keep referring to it for info. A+

Particularly like the diet section at the back, good stuff and simple to understand.

----------


## GetBakedOrDieTryin

> ^^^^


sounds like a nice book, how many stars did the New York Times give it?  :LOL:

----------


## Nasser

Well after reading 4 pages of + feedback im gonna grab this book, I've typically only done my research online but I think I gotta have something a little more handy and it sounds like I will learn a good chunk from this one!
Kinda anxious about this read, I wonder how long Canada Post will take for this..........

----------


## system admin

it gets there in about 6 days! 

You wont be sorry. Great to have at the home.

bc

----------


## juiceboxxx

Will I be able to buy this book from Chapters? Located in Ontario, Canada? and do you know aproximently how much cdn$ it will be? 
(I'm guessing $40-50 cdn)

----------


## system admin

we send to Canada

----------


## juiceboxxx

> we send to Canada


Ohhh, but dont you have it in like hapters or book stores? You'd make more money if you did 

any who if not then, can you please send me the link or the website to order the book? and how long does shipping take for me to recieve it (6 days I'm guessing)

----------


## system admin

www.anabolicbooks.com

----------


## C_Bino

Hey Brian, heard so many good things about the book I think I may have to order one. Its my brothers b-day later this month and was thinking to send a copy to his place. Do you know shipping times to Canada? Even if its a ruff estimate, cuz I dont want it to get there too early, and especially not overly late. If I can get it to him within a couple days of his actually b-day it would be great.

----------


## system admin

The books arrive in Canada about 5-6 days (business days)

Bc

----------


## juiceboxxx

How much cdn$ is it? 
I'm gonna go order it from the site, thanx for all the info  :Smilie:

----------


## system admin

Not sure what the dollar=to Canadian

Bc

----------


## powerliftmike

> How much cdn$ is it? 
> I'm gonna go order it from the site, thanx for all the info


http://www.xe.com/ucc/ for real time exchange rates.

----------


## jcstanto

You wouldn't happen to have a buy one get one free offer to support your big promotion would you? lol.

----------


## system admin

Yes.. if you buy the book for the normal retail price of 80.00 we will send you a free one.  :Wink: 

Bc

----------


## givemethejuice

After reading about all the great things people had to say about this book I decided to purchase it. The site alone is very informative but this book can only add to the arsenal.

----------


## kuad

BUY THE BOOK!!!!!!!! :7up:

----------


## Seattle Junk

I want to buy the book but everytime I click on the link it says database error or something of that nature.  :Frown: 

*iDevAffiliate Database Connectivity Error 

We Could Not Connect To Your Database: bookaffiliate*

----------


## system admin

does it still?

----------


## jayheero

how much in canadian dollars you guys ship out to canada

----------


## Bulldog36

This book is the ultimate for nebbies and vets. It was an awesome read. Learned a ton!

----------


## SMAN12b

The amount of useful information in this book is worth 10X what it costs!!! but please dont' raise the price cause I will want to buy the yearly revisions....lolol

----------


## system admin

the price will not go higher.  :Smilie:

----------


## D-Money

I ordered my copy 4 months ago. I enjoyed the book. The profiles are top notch, and legal interview was very informational. I learned some stuff about u.g. labs I didn't know. I just wished he had spent a little more time on diet, as it is so crucial to the success of any cycle. But then again, the book is supposed to be about aas.

----------


## system admin

^^^^ thanks *****  :Smilie:

----------


## hotstuff

^^^^

----------


## O.M.E.G.A

its a great great book!

----------


## hotstuff

^^^^

----------


## hotstuff

^^^^

----------


## O.M.E.G.A

> ^^^^ thanks *****




 :Smilie: 

lol bro 
My name is starred out  :Frown: 

hope you and yours are VERY well.....
thanks for all the help  :Wink: 

I owe you.....

----------


## Xtralarg

I bought this book when it was first published and would reccomend it to anybody who is interested in improving their knowledge of aas etc.

----------


## Merc..

Hey ordered a copy for my bros b-day.. I just ordered it last night .. How does it take to make it to Florida ??? Thanks !!

----------


## system admin

It should take 4-7 business days. I just got yours ready to ship out in the morning. Glad you like the book!  :Smilie:

----------


## system admin

if you experience any problems with the book send a pm and it will be taken care of!  :Smilie:

----------


## rockhardman

damn it i cant log in i forgot my password !!!I WANT THE BOOK!!!

----------


## system admin

just reset your password of the site and they will send it to your email address.  :Smilie:

----------


## LeDias

I received mine today  :7up:  

I haven't had the time to read it but just by looking at it it looks realy good and complete, thanks for this opportunity!

[Update]
After having read it I can say that it's REALLY good and is now essential for me.

Impatient to see the vol. 2  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BG

Great book, cant wait until Anthony finishes part 2, Beyond Steriods .

----------


## system admin

It will be great as well! Thanks BG

Bc

----------


## Moe-mentum

On its way.

----------


## WEBB

BUy this book, it has a lot of valuable knowledge that wil l be beneficial to you, and it is handy to have when the computer is not around...

----------


## almostgone

I refer to my copy constantly. The way steroids are broken down by parent hormone (i.e. testosterone derived, DHT derived, 19-nor etc.) is especially useful...

AG

----------


## Moe-mentum

My book is on the way.
I'm curious if it goes over what type of bloodwork needs to be done when wanting to know the over all health of your body?

Thanks

----------


## *Admin*

> My book is on the way.
> I'm curious if it goes over what type of bloodwork needs to be done when wanting to know the over all health of your body?
> 
> Thanks





sorry but no it doesn't cover blood work... but is an excellent book...  :Smilie:

----------


## Johnny Test

I agree good material

----------


## WEBB

Buy this book, it is an investment, the info is for today but it never gets old...

----------


## Machdiesel

is this book in stores or do u have to order it online?

----------


## ~Admin~

it's on amazon.com and about to be in Barnes and NOble. You can order online for now.  :Smilie:

----------


## DarKOmeN

great book for anyone wanting the best upto date knowledge
 :7up:  BuMp :7up:

----------


## cj1capp

> It will be great as well! Thanks BG
> 
> Bc


HAVE YOU GOTTEN READY TO SHIP MY BOOK OUT YET, I PAID FOR IT ON SAT. YOU MAY BE CLOUSED UNTILL MONDAY. THANKS

----------


## ~Admin~

it will be shipped on monday.  :Smilie:

----------


## SMAN12b

gitty up

----------


## Bigdane

Hi 
Order one today, I hope it will be a big help for me over here in Germany

All the best Mike

----------


## cj1capp

got mine yesterday, stayed up all night with a flash light under my covers reading it. Great Book!

----------


## BG

Must have, know more then your friends!!!

----------


## SMAN12b

great book, great price get one.....or two

----------


## C_Bino

Great book!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

I want one but im too skint. Someone lend me some dough

----------


## KhrisiGirl

:Wink/Grin:

----------


## steroid-peptides

Great book...I heard it's in the second printing already.

----------


## Xtralarg

Its true!

----------


## DarKOmeN

*www.anabolicbooks.com* 

...Darkomen :Evil2:

----------


## *Admin*

To the top with a great read!

----------


## DSM4Life

i put off buying the book long enough. I just purchased it today and can't wait for it to come in. Next time you should include some test-e with every purchase  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## THE_BOSS

I'm sure it says it some where in these 6 pages, but about how long from order to arrive date does it take to get the book? I'm really looking forward to cracking it open and getting to work on it.


Thanks,

THE BOSS


.......Bump

----------


## HORSE~

I belive it takes from 1-3 day's to recive once ordered.........

----------


## msa8

ordered..

----------


## mateo112

just got mine. love it

----------


## Scaldy

Great book. Got it as soon as it was released and refer to it often. Well worth the purchase price.

----------


## THE_BOSS

BUMP

Just checked the mail and there it was. Can't wait to crack it open.

Thanks,

THE BOSS

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> BUMP
> 
> Just checked the mail and there it was. Can't wait to crack it open.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> THE BOSS


Let me know what you think of it. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## cantspeak

Just bought mine today.Should bere here by tuesday.can i be in the gang now lol

----------


## BG

Know way more then your friends with this book!!!!!!

----------


## cantspeak

got my book last week.Its easliy the best AAS book i have ever read.Anthony really goes into detail in his explanations

----------


## HORSE~

This is one of the best AAS book's on the market check it out....

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

So is it as good as Anabolics by William Llewellyn or what??

----------


## HORSE~

> So is it as good as Anabolics by William Llewellyn or what??


Better..

----------


## Mista Massive

How long would it take to get to Australia?

----------


## ~Admin~

> How long would it take to get to Australia?



4-7 business days.

----------


## cj1capp

reading mine right now.

----------


## msa8

I think this book is just a written copy of this page. Im sorry, but if your a member off this site, you¨ve already read it!

----------


## SMAN12b

> I think this book is just a written copy of this page. Im sorry, but if your a member off this site, you¨ve already read it!



Oh you couldnt' be more wrong. I have the book and it covers way more material then what we have space for on here !!

----------


## sofus99

> I think this book is just a written copy of this page. Im sorry, but if your a member off this site, you¨ve already read it!


I'm sad to say that I partly agree with that. I estimate that around 75% of the material in the book is more or less a copy/paste from the steroid profiles section. Also, for a "real" book, there are WAY to many spelling/grammar/typo errors, and the material (paper etc.) of it is of too low quality, mine started falling apart after only about a weeks use.

With that said, I don't regret buying it, as I like to support a good cause financially...

----------


## HORSE~

I realy enjoy the book it goes into more detail than what we have in the profiles section and I can read it while sitting on the toilet...... :Thumps Up:

----------


## KISAWA

Does it cover female use too??? I'm very interesting in that book but if it is only for guys I might pass! 
Chicks respond differently to gear and have different needs too! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Please let me know!

----------


## ~Admin~

yes it covers all you need to know for male and female. It is a useful tool to have.  :Smilie:

----------


## Getbig06

> www.anabolicbooks.com
> 
> Our book will be shipping this Monday! Everything you have wanted to know is in this ONE research guide. We have kept the price low to help our members and is one of the best Anabolic Steroid Research Guides ever written.
> 
> Support our site and take home the most reader friendly steroid book you can find.
> 
> Brian


Just bought it

----------


## Getbig06

> I realy enjoy the book it goes into more detail than what we have in the profiles section and I can read it while sitting on the toilet......


 :LOL:   :7up:

----------


## jamiern

Does the book have good safe sources? I guess I could go and look.

jamie

----------


## fatrock

Thanks for the tip on the book coming out

----------


## king6

> Does the book have good safe sources? I guess I could go and look.
> 
> jamie


No sources are given.

----------


## *Admin*

Just a great book  :Smilie:

----------


## crazycrab

Waiting on mine. look forward to receiving.

----------


## badER

err... i tried paying by paypal and it says;




> Anabolic Information 
> Error Detected
> 
> This recipient is currently unable to receive money.

----------


## fatrock

i just ordered mine, cant wait

----------


## *Admin*

> i just ordered mine, cant wait




You will not be disappointed...  :Smilie:

----------


## badER

anyone want to reply to my problem?

http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...&postcount=227

----------


## SMAN12b

ADMIN will have to look at that badER

----------


## Peducho0113

Sounds like a great book to get, I will place my order this weekend.

Thanks

----------


## RANA

Just ordered it today.

----------


## HORSE~

> Sounds like a great book to get, I will place my order this weekend.
> 
> Thanks



You wont be disapointed.......Enjoy

----------


## Billytk03z

i just ordered mine yesterday, Lord knows I need it!!!!

----------


## dupa95

i bought it and that's why I' m here now. The book is great very detailed. This site is great. I have no hardcore lifters i my gym so it's great to here from others and there liftin.

----------


## *Admin*

Great to hear you are enjoying it  :Smilie:

----------


## gym lord

> I can read it while sitting on the toilet......


ha ha ha ... been thinking about whether or not to buy this book for several weeks ... just read this post and it finally sold me on it for good ... ordered mine 5 minutes ago ... look forward to relaxing on my throne with it, as soon as it gets here ...

----------


## HORSE~

> ha ha ha ... been thinking about whether or not to buy this book for several weeks ... just read this post and it finally sold me on it for good ... ordered mine 5 minutes ago ... look forward to relaxing on my throne with it, as soon as it gets here ...



LOL....You made a good choice in this book and in reading it while on the pot....Enjoy

May you have many thought provoking and question answering poop's in your future....

----------


## *Admin*

Bump for a great book!

----------


## RustyXP

I have spent more money on stupider things. At least I can help support the site. I just ordered one, cant wait to read it!

----------


## HORSE~

> I have spent more money on stupider things. At least I can help support the site. I just ordered one, cant wait to read it!


You made a good choice....

I promise you will not be dissapointed....

----------


## *Admin*

Good read for sure!

----------


## Drummerboy

Tony has been around a while and is well learned - I would definitely support his book. Some people flame him but Ive spent some time exchanging ideas with him, and i can say for certain that he goes nuts researching his ideas - its not just info pulled out of no where. In depth and very thoughtful. A definite good read for newbies and vets alike!

~DB~

----------


## *Admin*

Excellent to have around....

----------


## Merc..

> How long does this usually take to ship?


It depends where you live .. I got mine in about a week or so....



Merc.

----------


## shifty_git

bump

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## SteveRR

Can anyone tell me what a masteron pill looks like? I need to know if it is a small pink pill with 45 on one side and ip on the other..thanks....

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## shifty_git

bump

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## hugovsilva

:Bbbump:

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## Merc..

Bump Bump Bump

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## Merc..

*bumper*

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## shifty_git

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Merc..

T.t.t

----------


## Merc..

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## shifty_git

bump

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

^^^^

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

bump

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

to the top

----------


## Grande_Tigre

can the book pass the Italian customs?

----------


## Merc..

> can the book pass the Italian customs?


I dont think it would be any problem .. It is just a research book about steroids ..

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

bump

----------


## Jackblack20

could anyone post a link for this book thanks.

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

^^^^^

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

bump

----------


## yellowledbetter

Just ordered mine. I also ordered Anabolics by William Llewellyn. 
I will let all know the differences.

----------


## shifty_git

Bump

----------


## Merc..

To THE TOP !!

----------


## Merc..

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Merc..

Bump

----------


## Merc..

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Merc..

Bump

----------


## Merc..

^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## Merc..

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## BG

^^ttt^^

----------


## shifty_git

^^^^^

----------


## BG

^^ttt^^

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

im thinking about buying this book is it worth it or can i find all the info on here ha?

----------


## Merc..

T.t.t

----------


## Merc..

> im thinking about buying this book is it worth it or can i find all the info on here ha?



Yea, there is other stuff in the book ....  :7up:

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

cool well i ordered it today woot ha cant wait to read it

----------


## Merc..

> cool well i ordered it today woot ha cant wait to read it


 :7up:  :7up:  :7up:

----------


## Merc..

Bump Bump Bump

----------


## Merc..

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Merc..

bUmP

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## shifty_git

^^^^^^^^

----------


## oker

Would love to get it - but someone has decided not to accept paypal payments anymore and that is my only method of payment, what's worse, I live in a country that doesn't sell these types of books so not happy

----------


## shifty_git

^^^t.t.t.^^^

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

great book

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

finally finished it got it monday couldnt stop reading it awesome book

----------


## goodcents

I'm keeping my copy I got from Anthony nice and clean :Smilie:

----------


## Merc..

> finally finished it got it monday couldnt stop reading it awesome book


I am glad you liked it ..... I knew you would enjoy it ...


Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> I'm keeping my copy I got from Anthony nice and clean




 :7up:  :7up:  :7up:

----------


## Merc..

To The Top

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------


## Grande_Tigre

the book is arrive yesterday,good!
it's a pity that it doesn't contain epistane/havoc profile. :Tear:

----------


## NATE0406

ttt,,,

----------


## shifty_git

bump

----------


## dupa95

to the top

----------

